# Anyone know about Waiau Falls -New Zealand



## easyrider (Dec 19, 2008)

Has anyone been to Waiau Falls in New Zealand and if so where did you stay ?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## beanb41 (Dec 21, 2008)

Easyrider try www.tripadviser.com, log onto the New Zealand forum and ask your question again. I am 99% certain someone will answer it for you.


----------



## Krystyna (Dec 26, 2008)

*new zealand/waiau falls etc.*

Easyrider : the Waiau Falls is in the Coromandel area - I loved that whole area. I doubt that there is a t/share nearby - maybe someone else can help you with that. We have had exchanges to N.Z :  Club Paihai/The Ridge Resort/Lake Edge Resort & Turangi Leisure Resort (that one thru DAE). We have been to Australia as well with a few t/share exchanges including going to Regent Park Apts, in Hobart, Tasmania (one of our all time favourite places). If you need help with any of these, don't hesitate to email us. Been to N.Z. twice now and have seen as much as we could but likely will not be going back - so far away & we are not getting any younger I'm afraid !  I do have a brother and some friends in Sydney and up near Brisbane and again we will likely never get back there - if only I had enough points on my Aeoroplan card!  email is     twoexbrits@yahoo.ca 

krystyna/richard    simcoe, ontario, canada.


----------

